# Who says you should hate the full moon.



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I went and finally got a full day of hunting in since the season started and managed to get something with antlers on its head. He is 20" wide with a bunch of character. I will post the story later. I am still trying to recover from the 3.5 miles out with 110 pounds.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats on a nice buck!!!! Did his antler break when he hit the ground?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Congrats on a nice buck!!!! Did his antler break when he hit the ground?


+1


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

AWESOME!!!! Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done on a fine animal!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Congrats on a nice buck!!!! Did his antler break when he hit the ground?


No it didn't. When I shot him I thought he was pealing his velvet but it ended up being his tine was damaged and grew down like that. It is a neat little character.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> No it didn't. When I shot him I thought he was pealing his velvet but it ended up being his tine was damaged and grew down like that. It is a neat little character.


Oh thats pretty cool! So are you going to get him mounted or european that buck?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Now for the story.

Well Sat. started out like most days on the mountain. early and waiting for the 170 + buck that your buddy sees a mere 150 yards from where you are patiently waiting for. So after that disappointment he left and I went up to our spotting hill to sit and wait all day for him to come back. Two hours into sitting on the hill I could no longer stand the crazy cloud of flying ants that felt I was a bush and said screw this and I was up and gone. I figured I had a few hours to kill so I was going to hit a little bedding area and try and relocate a spring I found several years ago in another canyon. 

The hike to the bedding area was uneventful. was near I went into stealth mode(as stealthy as you can be through pine needles and cones) and crept my my towards the sweet spot. an hour later I was 300 yards farther and right on the fringe of the bedding area. I knelt down and started glassing again to only see nothing again. I brought the bino's down and caught movement down the hill in front of me and it was a deer. I quickly got my arrow nocked and saw some antler tips. I thought it may have been the 3 point we scared 2 weeks ago. As I kept watching his head came into view and I decided he was a nice buck and if he gave me the chance he was a goner. So I patiently waited as he feed behind the large pines and got situated to make the shot. I had a window through the pines and over the stump I was behind to get a shot. once arranged I ranged the opening I thought he would enter and set the tommy hogg to 40 yards. The wait was agonizing, I have never had the chance to sit and wait for a critter to feed into me and he was taking his sweet time. He finally feed into my opening but still behind a bush, all we need it one more step. At last he makes the fatal step, I draw the AM35 float my pin and level up. It seems like I am waiting for ever to make the shot, it finally breaks and the arrow is on the way. The arrow streaks toward my quarry and hits him hard and he drops in his tracks. I can't believe it. I quickly run up and put another one in him but his is done. My arrow hits slightly forward and high right above the shoulder and breaks his spine like an 30-06. Not exactly the shot I was looking for but no tracking to worry about. And all of this happened by 2:45 in the afternoon. So far I have killed all 3 of my 4 points between 2:30 and 4:00 in the afternoon.

As I was quartering him I ended up scratching my finger on the BH sticking out just under the opposite shoulder. It made it all the way through unscathed and ready to shoot again. I will post a pic later.

I packed him up and being by myself and an idiot I decided I could get the entire critter out in one feel swoop so I made my way out of the pit I shot him in and for about 200 yards I climbed a 40 deg. slope then only had the easy 3.5 miles left to the truck.

Happy hunting


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > No it didn't. When I shot him I thought he was pealing his velvet but it ended up being his tine was damaged and grew down like that. It is a neat little character.
> 
> 
> Oh thats pretty cool! So are you going to get him mounted or european that buck?


The wife says I should get him mounted so if she is on board I better take it . Man I love my wife.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice buck. Would love to get a nice non-typical like that some day. Don't they always seem to be in the worst places to hike out.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job Alpine! Congrats on another fine buck! DIY is a lot of fun till the pack out! Don't you know that is what hunting buddy's are for?? J/K! Congratulations!

Chad


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice buck Alpine!!. Congrats


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on a nice buck!!!!
> ...


+2
having them feed to you...nothing cooler in the world, only done it once and I got impatient to speed it up and he showed who was the smarter idiot between the two of us, I hear a snort and he was standing in the exact spot where I started from...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That is pretty dern cool! Great Job.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Buck! Good story too! Should have thrown in more details on the 3.5 mile hike though. Like I had 2000 ft. of elevation change, fell down 20 times, broke the strap on my pack had to carry by hand. Didn't get back until dark. Felt like my muscles were going to explode. You know the gory details. :roll:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

horsesma said:


> Nice Buck! Good story too! Should have thrown in more details on the 3.5 mile hike though. Like I had 2000 ft. of elevation change, fell down 20 times, broke the strap on my pack had to carry by hand. Didn't get back until dark. Felt like my muscles were going to explode. You know the gory details. :roll:


Thank goodness the pack out was uneventful. Although the little incline at first made it feel like I would be packing my calf muscle out after it blew out of my leg. They are still extremely sore today. I also worried about my pack but this is now the second time I have lugged 100+ pounds out with it so I have some great confidence in it and for only being a 2700 cu it is a beast of a pack.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a dandy buck there.He will look good on the wall.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations on an awesome hunt.

Great story and pics as always :wink: 

I haven't had much time to hunt this hunt.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations Ken!!! Love all the burrs around the base of the antlers. Very cool buck all the way around. One more for the bachlor herd of bucks on your wall.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> Congratulations Ken!!! Love all the burrs around the base of the antlers. Very cool buck all the way around. One more for the bachlor herd of bucks on your wall.


 I just look at this as clearing some more time to help you kill a giant billy. I hope you still have tabs on the big ones.


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice buck!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

ken you sure you didnt kill that buck in magna LOL looks like it has been drinking the water in magna. :mrgreen: 
just kidding sweet buck hope I can tag one as nice.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> ken you sure you didnt kill that buck in magna LOL looks like it has been drinking the water in magna. :mrgreen:
> just kidding sweet buck hope I can tag one as nice.


I think he may be a transplant. I don't think I have seen a buck so mismatched as this one is on the front. If you ever get back in town. let me know and we will go find some bucks and bulls together.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

did you see a picture of garry's bull he killed the other day on the front? nice 6 point!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

OUTSTANDING!


----------

